# Scratchbuilt H20 Tower



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Made this last night and painted it today. Wrapped it with copper wire. I'm not sure why it's over the tracks but I thought it would look cool with the train going under it. I need to build a spout still.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Great job, Except you forgot the inspection hatch on the top.
You did a great job with the copper wire, I use copper wire allot. If you take the copper wire and burn it with a flame it really looks old and incredible. No don't burn it when it on the model!!!!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

CP,

Fabulous! Really, really nice custom work.

Can you post a few key dimensions here so others can reference them, if needed? (Height, barrel diameter, etc.)

What did you use for the barrel? Scored bendable wood, or actually individual planks? Is there a tin can or jar or something on the inside that gave you a working form?

The copper looks great ... nice touch.

TJ


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks Guys! I can't take all the credit. I got the idea here. Use a 3" PVC coupling, balsa, and a bunch of glue! 

http://www.jndrailroad.com/JND railroad/JND mainpages/Articles.html


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

cool site, thanks


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

Very cool site. And that's a great looking water tower!


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

looks good and above average indeed.
pipe detail is extra fine touch.

i feel you striving for top notch so if i may i'll make couple note:.
1. the copper why shiny looks to new. perhaps it will naturally oxidize with time 
2. wood construction is good but ladder treads feel blown. i'd split the piece in the middle to make it thinner.
3. paint. looks brand sparkling new construction. weathering the wood a bit can add a lot of ife into this .

good luck and post more.


PS
thanks for the link. very interesting blog


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

tankist said:


> looks good and above average indeed.
> pipe detail is extra fine touch.
> 
> i feel you striving for top notch so if i may i'll make couple note:.
> ...


Thanks Dude! I haven't played with weathering anything yet. I am just now leaving the hobby of diecast customs and getting into the train thing. I agree with the ladder rungs being too big. It was what I had on hand.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Tooth picks make great ladder rungs.


----------



## Robes (Jan 5, 2011)

Cool site...... what gauge is the tower?


----------

